# Sig SP2022 VS. Springfield XD



## dza1284

I am looking for an unbiased opinion on which .40 S&W to purchase. The Sig SP2022 or the Springfield XD sub compact.

Thanks


----------



## guitargeak99

2 completely different animals. I have the 2022 .40 - awesome gun, but it's a little to large for me to CCW it - it's loaded for HD with Gold Dot 180 gr. I've shot the XD Compact and it's more of a carry gun - there is more felt recoil, but it is a good gun. The question is "how do you plan on using it"? For carry or HD


----------



## dza1284

I had a feeling the use of it was going to come up. Well I currently live in CA and can't CC it but at some point, when legal, I would like to be able to carry it. The reason I chose those two guns is, from what I have researched, they are both quality guns for a good price. The Sig is only 3.75" I believe so carrying doesnt seem out of the question.

BTW, this is the first handgun I will have owned so I am no expert.


----------



## TGS2

Both are great guns. See which one feels better in your hand.


----------



## dza1284

That is the only input anyone has??????


----------



## chessail77

Get the SP 2022 in .40 cal S&W it will make the best and most accurate SD and range gun, you will love the trigger and it can be carried concealed although a bit large for it, however it also has a much higher capacity. You can get a smaller weapon later when you wish to have a second one


----------



## zonie77

I have a 2022 and really like it. Everyone who's shot it liked it. I don't see CCW in CA unless there is total regime change so don't even think about that. For the range and HD you will be better off with the 2022, if CCW ever happens there you can buy another gun then.


----------



## hud35500

I own both and prefer the 2022 over the XD for range and home defense use. The Sig is more comfortable to shoot and more accurate. The XD sub is better for carry, the 2022 is too bulky. If I could only have one, I would take the Sig, especially in .40. I really like the small grip on the Sig too. Now if they made a 2022 sub-compact, I would carry one in an instant. I actually shaved the finger extension off one of my 2022 mags and it made quite a difference without sacrificing mag capacity. Something to consider.


----------



## guitargeak99

zonie77 said:


> I don't see CCW in CA unless there is total regime change so don't even think about that. /QUOTE]
> 
> This is off-topic, but here in Central CA they are dishing out CCW's like skittles - Stanislaus, Madera, Fresno, Tuolomne, San Andreas..., to name a few. The higher populated and Left-leaning areas like So Cal and San Fran Bay Area are SOL. The Sacramento Cty Sherriff has even hinted about becoming "shall issue".


----------



## dondavis3

I own both guns and like both guns.

I like the Sig P2022 better.










It has one of the best triggers that Sig makes. IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## dza1284

Here are three good deals from buds. The only thing I threw in here, was I saw a deal on a Sig P250.
Sig Sauer 2022 40s&w Night Sight 12rd Mags $430
SIG SAUER P250 COMPACT .40 W/NS, 3-MAGS, Used .357 SIG BARREL $419
Springfield XD Service 45ACP 4" Dark Earth Frame $492

Those are some cheap guns!! So which one!?!?!?
Sig Sauer 2022 40s&w Night Sight 12rd Mags $430.00 SHIPS FREE
SIG SAUER P250 COMPACT .40 W/NS, 3-MAGS, Used .357 SIG BARREL! SHIPS FREE
Springfield XD Service 45ACP 4" Dark Earth Frame $492.00 SHIPS FREE


----------

